# NEW YORK | 255 West 34th Street | 121m | 397ft | 33 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...towering-hotel-across-from-penn-station/15364


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

255 West 34th: New hotel overlooking Moynihan Train Hall finally begins ascent


First Look at Upcoming 34th Street Hotel; To Feature Pool Overlooking MSG/Penn Station




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 11:*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*255 West 34th Street’s Superstructure Rises In Midtown, Manhattan*


> Construction is rising on 255 West 34th Street, a 33-story hotel tower in Midtown. Designed by Stonehill & Taylor Architects and developed by The Chetrit Group, the 155,594-square-foot development will yield 330 hotel rooms directly across from One Penn Plaza, on the southern edge of the Garment District between Seventh and Eighth Avenues. Flintlock Construction Services, LLC is the general contractor for the project.
> 
> Excavation was underway at the time of our last update in October 2019, but the site sat quiet through 2020. Progress has picked up over the past few months, and the reinforced concrete superstructure now stands nine stories high.
> 
> ...











255 West 34th Street's Superstructure Rises in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on 255 West 34th Street, a 33-story, 330-room hotel tower from Stonehill Taylor and The Chetrit Group in Midtown.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

255 West 34th Street's Superstructure Reaches Cantilevering Floors in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is continuing on 255 West 34th Street, a 33-story hotel from Stonehill Taylor Architects and The Chetrit Group in Midtown's Garment District.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

255 West 34th Street Rises Near Halfway Mark in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on 255 West 34th Street, a 33-story, 330-room hotel from Stonehill Taylor Architects and The Chetrit Group in Midtown, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

IMG_6389.jpg by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------

